# Previews sent to DVR



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It only seemed fair to post another poll with questions that balanced out those on the other poll on this subject.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Those are some very good, detailed poll choices. Many poll choices are sub-par but you did a good job.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I still think there's an option missing. To me, the only thing that matters is, are they using MY disk space or space that they've segregated for their use?

If they're using up my space, I have a problem with it, if not I don't. Either way the ads themselves are beside the point because I can just ignore and delete them quickly.

But you're right - this poll is much better balanced.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Or one other option: a lot of DVDs now have ads at the beginning that you *cannot* bypass. That sucks. But if they are easily deletable, bypassable, that's not too bad. But if you *have* to watch them, that would suck.

I have a 522, but I haven't yet seen any of these. Machine dependent?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

chaddux said:


> Those are some very good, detailed poll choices. Many poll choices are sub-par but you did a good job.


Thanks!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Kevin Brown said:


> Or one other option: a lot of DVDs now have ads at the beginning that you *cannot* bypass. That sucks. But if they are easily deletable, bypassable, that's not too bad. But if you *have* to watch them, that would suck.
> 
> I have a 522, but I haven't yet seen any of these. Machine dependent?


I don't know what criteria they used to decide who to send it to. I also have a 522 though and didn't get it.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Skates said:


> I still think there's an option missing. To me, the only thing that matters is, are they using MY disk space or space that they've segregated for their use?
> 
> If they're using up my space, I have a problem with it, if not I don't. Either way the ads themselves are beside the point because I can just ignore and delete them quickly.
> 
> But you're right - this poll is much better balanced.


 I fully agree.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I fully agree.


As long as you view television and life with those rose colored glasses. Please, this is a like a poll:

Who really likes Dish
Who like Dish a lot
Who would bend over for everything Dish does.
Who is in love with Dish.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well we could always start a poll about who thinks ebaltz needs to be banned because he cant learn to play nice with the other kids in the sandbox...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Go for it. And you'll prove my point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> As long as you view television and life with those rose colored glasses. Please, this is a like a poll:
> 
> Who really likes Dish
> Who like Dish a lot
> ...


As opposed to your poll which was:

Who really dislikes Dish
Who hates Dish alot
Who would pay more money to get less from someone other than Dish just to be spiteful
Who has his one life's goal to do nothing but bash Dish 24/7

Please.

At least the person who started this poll admitted that it was biased in the other direction so as to balance your poll which was so obviously balanced in the other direction.

I can't answer to either poll because I don't believe Charlie is God walking on water in the Eden of Dish network NOR do I think he is Lucifer ruling the fire & brimstone firepits of Hell.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> Well we could always start a poll about who thinks ebaltz needs to be banned because he cant learn to play nice with the other kids in the sandbox...


Play nice ....

JL


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

last word


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> It only seemed fair to post another poll with questions that balanced out those on the other poll on this subject.


Unless the recording comes in with lower priority (I.e. will not record over my saved programs and will be recorded over first if I have any new programs to record), I would protest most vigously.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Nice friggin choices.

Where is the:

"I do not want previews sent to my PVR?"

Why is the only "I'm against this" have to say - "I'll throw a fit"

The other poll at least had two for and two against questions and while it was slightly bias toward not wanting it - it was no where as silly as this one.


1. I don't care
2. I like it
3. I like it
4. I hate it and I'm a fanatic

Good poll!

-JB


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jrb531 said:


> Nice friggin choices.
> 
> Where is the:
> 
> ...


Like I said I purposefully set this one up to balance out the bias of the other, so it is intentionally biased in the direction it's written. I thought I was pretty clear about that. Oh and the "ill throw a fit" was in response to the other poll having the only response to wanting previews sent to ones DVR eqating it to "junk". So on the other poll i'd have to agree to liking "junk" if I wanted Dish send me these previews? It seemed to me at the time that turnabout was fair play. Other than that it seems you have four clear choices to me: I like it, I don't like it but I can live with it, I hate it and I don't care. But hey like I said it was done as much tongue-in-cheek as anything. Oh and i'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> Like I said I purposefully set this one up to balance out the bias of the other, so it is intentionally biased in the direction it's written. I thought I was pretty clear about that. Oh and the "ill throw a fit" was in response to the other poll having the only response to wanting previews sent to ones DVR eqating it to "junk". So on the other poll i'd have to agree to liking "junk" if I wanted Dish send me these previews? It seemed to me at the time that turnabout was fair play. Other than that it seems you have four clear choices to me: I like it, I don't like it but I can live with it, I hate it and I don't care. But hey like I said it was done as much tongue-in-cheek as anything. Oh and i'm glad you liked it!


I think your counter-biased poll idea was good, but obviously it flew by some people's heads... Those of us who don't think it is a big deal got the intended humor in it and immediately recognized it was a somewhat parody of the other biased poll even before reading your description.

But the folks that are on the "me me" train just zoomed by the irony in your poll much as they seem to be clueless as to how the other poll is negatively biased.

"Some folks never get it" has never been a truer statement.

But hey, to each his/her own... Now off to watch some commercials!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I think your counter-biased poll idea was good, but obviously it flew by some people's heads... Those of us who don't think it is a big deal got the intended humor in it and immediately recognized it was a somewhat parody of the other biased poll even before reading your description.
> 
> But the folks that are on the "me me" train just zoomed by the irony in your poll much as they seem to be clueless as to how the other poll is negatively biased.
> 
> ...


Maybe this poll would resonate better with these folks:

1. I HATE DISH!
2. I HATE EVERYONE WHO DOES NOT HATE DISH!!
3. I FORGOT MY MEDICATION AND I HATE EVERYBODY!!!
4. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT COMET SO I CAN DRINK MY SPECIAL KOOL-AID AND GET BEAMED UP TO THAT AD-FREE UTOPIA IN THE SKY!!!!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I already used that joke a few posts back. Why does anyone who critizes Dish in the least get your scorn. I'd rather be question service providers than be a kiss ass like you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Can we have the poll without the bickering? Please - play nice.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I already used that joke a few posts back. Why does anyone who critizes Dish in the least get your scorn. I'd rather be question service providers than be a kiss ass like you.


I have no problem with criticizing Dish. I am on record in a number of posts criticizing Dish for bad software and buggy receivers. I do not even have a problem with your position that Dish should not send any ads to your DVR. I personally do not mind but you are entitled to disagree. What I do have a problem with is you incessantly insulting those of us who do not mind the ads. You even went so far as to call us Nazis in another thread. You started a thread asking how people felt about the ads and then thru a fit when some of us actually indicated that we did not mind. Then, you whine when someone creates competing poll not patently anti-Dish like yours.

Ok, now to end the Bickering.

I do not mind the ads but I fully respect your right to Hate Dish for them. Friends?? :kisshead: :lol:


----------

